# Whats Your Favorite Submisson Lock/Choke??



## ace (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is The Cross Arm Lock(a.k.a. juji-gatame)

Next would be Ankel & foot Locks (a.k.a. Ashi-Gatame)

Folowed by kneebars & chokes

Whats yours & y?????/


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Mine is The Cross Arm Lock(a.k.a. juji-gatame)
> 
> Next would be Ankel & foot Locks (a.k.a. Ashi-Gatame)
> ...




My Favorite is the one I got to work against the like's of you.   

Rich
:asian:


----------



## ace (Jan 3, 2003)

Remember Amigo 

How are Ya Rich:cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *  Remember Amigo
> 
> How are Ya Rich:cheers: *



I did not say I got one on you, just that I like any lock I am able to execute on you ground pounder types.  


I am doing fine, the Arm is almost all better now .  

Train well my friend

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2003)

The cross-arm choke from the front--not sure of the name.


----------



## Bozo B (Jan 8, 2003)

I think the name of that choke is KATA GATAME.


----------



## ace (Jan 8, 2003)

Katagatame is a side choke
The 1 discribed is a Gilatine{Spelled Wrong im sure}


----------



## Bozo B (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh you mean GUILLOTINE. cOOL Thanks


----------



## white belt (Jan 26, 2003)

The versatility of this choke/hold is great!  Powerful fight ender standing or on the ground.  If failing to restrain an opponent standing, by not sinking the choke quick enough, it can be usd to transition into a vicious throw/sweep.

white belt


----------



## Infight (Feb 24, 2003)

Mine is Mata Leão, or " Lion Killer" in portuguese, dont know how you call this technique, its a back choke. Any Brazilian guy who read this and know the name, please translate it


----------



## ace (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Mine is Mata Leão, or " Lion Killer" in portuguese, dont know how you call this technique, its a back choke. Any Brazilian guy who read this and know the name, please translate it *




Sleeper Hold or Rear Naked Choke
Hadake-Jime

good Move


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, youre right, its the name, thx


----------



## Elfan (Feb 25, 2003)

The one where you like cross your arms, grab his lapel and choke him out... not to be too techniquel or anything.


----------



## ace (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *The one where you like cross your arms, grab his lapel and choke him out... not to be too techniquel or anything. *


Or From The rear Okuri-eri-jime


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 26, 2003)

The rear naked choke of course and from the side or top I look for the Americana. I like the Americana because you can pull it off from differant positions and I like the guillitine choke. The guillitine is not that hard to counter, but its a good controlling technique to transition to another.


----------



## ace (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *The rear naked choke of course and from the side or top I look for the Americana. I like the Americana because you can pull it off from differant positions and I like the guillitine choke. The guillitine is not that hard to counter, but its a good controlling technique to transition to another. *



Also Called Ude Grami & Key lock 
Effects the Shoulder & Sometimes the Elbow


----------



## Seigi (Mar 5, 2003)

I prefer attacking the base, Ankle & Knee locks.

Peace


----------



## JDenz (Mar 5, 2003)

My favorite finisher is the slam on the head but I guess my favorite submission umo platta (SORRY for the spelling)


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2003)

Does the first part of "Squeazing the Peach" in American Kenpo qualify as a Choke Hold.   

heh heh heh   :angel:


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *My favorite finisher is the slam on the head but I guess my favorite submission umo platta (SORRY for the spelling) *



I think I have to reconsider and say that I like the slam on the head! But I think that any of the small joints will do.


----------



## pknox (Mar 8, 2003)

How about the triangle choke?  it seems to work well even when you don't get the armbar hooked in all the way, or the top leg in perfect position.  You've got to love a hold that is that effective even when you don't have it technically perfect.  If not that, I'd have to say a good old heel hook/achilles lock.  Anyone who's ever been on the receiving end of one can tell you its none too pleasant.


----------



## pknox (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Does the first part of "Squeazing the Peach" in American Kenpo qualify as a Choke Hold.
> 
> heh heh heh   :angel: *



From someone with peaches, I can say an unqualified yes.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *How about the triangle choke?  it seems to work well even when you don't get the armbar hooked in all the way, or the top leg in perfect position.  You've got to love a hold that is that effective even when you don't have it technically perfect.  If not that, I'd have to say a good old heel hook/achilles lock.  Anyone who's ever been on the receiving end of one can tell you its none too pleasant. *



If your on the bottom, whichever that is easiest and fastest. But it matters if the question is taken as being on the mat or in the street.

On the mat, hell yea. On the street, I'm not playing around on the bottom. A transition is needed.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't know I think a triangle is very hard to finish if you don't have it in right.  As long as the guy getting triangled is of equal skill if you don't have it on well he should be able to get out.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 8, 2003)

I like Okuri-eri-jime after I have his back and I slam my hooks in. Then it's a nice big body stretch as I pull tight.


----------



## pknox (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I don't know I think a triangle is very hard to finish if you don't have it in right.  As long as the guy getting triangled is of equal skill if you don't have it on well he should be able to get out. *



Agreed.  But at least its a relatively safe bet, in that going for it doesn't necessarily open you up to a lot of other holds. While it can be easy to get out of the full triangle complete with the armlock, getting out of the guard should be harder.  Worse comes to worse, you've at least got the guy in a loose high guard, which isn't such a bad thing to have, as you have _some_ control over his arms.  It also tends to keep your opponent relatively stationary, and the guard can be held for a while, which is great if you are in a long match and need some rest; you can then wait it out and when your opponent makes a mistake, usually out of frustration, he's yours - Royce used that strategy against Shamrock (albeit not completely successfully) in their rematch, I believe. 

You are correct, though JDenz.  If someone was of an equal or superior skill level to me, I would probably try more for leg locks, because they may be able to stay in my guard forever and not make a mistake (i.e. Shamrock as mentioned above), and I most likely wouldn't get a mount on them very long if at all.  I'd hope to take their back, keep them off mine, and go for the legs (oh yeah -- and watch my neck - something I think we all learned from Royce vs. Shamrock I  ).  True, this approach would be much less safe than waiting it out in the guard, but chances are I would be more likely to make a mistake than them, so i would want to end the match as quickly as possible.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 9, 2003)

I think everything you said is very true with a gi on.  I am not a real big fan of the high guard and triangle agianst good people in no gi.  I found when I roll with people better then me without a gi and dont have a solid arm bar grip when attempting the triangle (ie. arm is not dep enough to lock out in arm bar or it is deep enough and I am already stacked up) and there is no sleve to grap on to I just end up getting passed, or at least into a scramble for position.   
      I am also not a real big fan of staying on my back with a guy that is better then me.  I try to keep shrimping and moving tryin to start a scramble.  I feel like with better guys that I will probley make a mistake first or they will pass my guard, so I try to scramble and coome up with the better position all the time.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm 5'7" and I spend a lot of time on my back. There are some guys a I roll with that are smaller but generally they are bigger.

Because I work from back a lot of guys like to roll with me for that reason. I would say its good training but the bigger they get, the harder it gets to get out from the bottom.

Thats why I too would try not to get stacked and keep my techniques on the bottom more simple and direct while looking for the transition.

When I'm on top. I have better control from the side. Thats why I look for the Americana and why they defend it, it opens them up for other submissions.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 9, 2003)

take them down and two hand choke them lol.


----------



## ace (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Does the first part of "Squeazing the Peach" in American Kenpo qualify as a Choke Hold.
> 
> heh heh heh   :angel: *


OUCH is The Word

Yeah I Would Scream Uncle
:wah: :wah: :wah:


----------



## pknox (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *I'm 5'7" and I spend a lot of time on my back. There are some guys a I roll with that are smaller but generally they are bigger.
> 
> Because I work from back a lot of guys like to roll with me for that reason. I would say its good training but the bigger they get, the harder it gets to get out from the bottom.*



Good point.  In my case though, at 230, I'm usually as big if not bigger than most of the guys I roll with, so the size differential isn't such a big deal with me.  However, one thing I've noticed is that you small guys tend to be a lot faster, and have a lot more stamina than me.     Therefore, I use the guard more as a technique to get rest, and also to keep you little guys where I can see you.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 9, 2003)

bahhh two hand choke.


----------



## ace (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *bahhh two hand choke. *



I Like This 1 from the Mount(tateshio gatame)
it sets up The Armlock verry nice.

I would have to say of all the Chokes out there
This is one of the most comon,next to the Sleeper hold of course.

Jdenz has used this choke well & brought it
to my attention.

If it works Use it:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Good point.  In my case though, at 230, I'm usually as big if not bigger than most of the guys I roll with, so the size differential isn't such a big deal with me.  However, one thing I've noticed is that you small guys tend to be a lot faster, and have a lot more stamina than me.     Therefore, I use the guard more as a technique to get rest, and also to keep you little guys where I can see you.   *



Your right, on bigger guys I can usually get the back.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 10, 2003)

I am like the hulk lol.  Hulk squish puny humans throat lol.


----------



## ace (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I am like the hulk lol.  Hulk squish puny humans throat lol. *


Don't make Him Angry U would not Like him When he's angry

& Folks Hide The Dr. Pepper it's his Source of Strenth.
LoL =-)


----------



## JDenz (Mar 11, 2003)

Ya just ask Bill about the 3 inch slam and the two hand choke lol


----------



## baronv (Mar 11, 2003)

leg lock, heel hook, and reverse heel hook.


----------



## ace (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baronv _
> *leg lock, heel hook, and reverse heel hook. *


Cool Locks The Reverse Heel Hook is
The Technique I Used To Win My 1st MMA Fight
Heel Hook.Kneebar combo.


----------



## Infight (Mar 12, 2003)

I really dont like leg locks, its hard to fix position to apply a good leg lock, ankle lock, etc...
       I think triangle a good one against newbies, like someone said, against experienced guys, its not easy to apply a good triangle, so you can be choked by him, realllllly dangerous.
       Rear nake choke, or most known as "Mata Leão", is the easiest way to win, just need a little work to get on back, but its not a big problem isnt?


----------



## ace (Mar 13, 2003)

They are a verry good & have many options
I have used Them Many Times in Kumite Ju Jitsu Fights
& Submisson Wrestling 

I Used a Heel Hook/Knee Bar To Tap Andy Corringa
of The Tai Kai Team in a MMA Fight at Combat Zone.

With The Leg U Have Heel Hooks,Straight Knee Locks,
Calf Crushes,Toe Holds, Achilles Locks.

Now as i've said before the Cross Arm lock is My Fav.
But i have also Used Chokes & Lots of Leg Locks


----------



## Gaston (Jun 7, 2004)

favorite lock: Clasic Omoplata position with your shin under their jaw, and then apply juji gatame. it's the:bomb:
favorite choke: either sankaku-jimie from any angle or  hadaka-jimie when they are on their side and add the knee. "can't you just hear the gi    s  t  r  :EG:  t  c  h ".


----------



## gusano (Jun 7, 2004)

I prefer chokes because they are so effective. Some guys wouldn't quit if you broke their arm but going to sleep always takes the fight right out of you. Of course, I take whatever is offered first though.


----------



## LiteBlu (Jun 13, 2004)

My favourite submissions are: RNC and Triangle. 

Because they are the ones that are guaranteed to stop your opponent when sunk in, gi or no gi.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 13, 2004)

I would have to say the Dragon Sleeper.


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 13, 2004)

Taxes...
actually finger locks, minimal effort with maximum results.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 13, 2004)

Either the armbar or the Rear Naked Choke.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Jun 14, 2004)

I like ankle locks.  They never figure I'll go for the ankle even though eventually I always do.  If they really annoy me, I go for the toes and squish 'em.


----------



## Josh (Jun 16, 2004)

man. i can't get locks on people. everyone at our school is always trying to tell me to hold on and lock something up.


----------



## Bod (Jun 18, 2004)

Josh. What position are you in where they are telling you to 'lock something up'?

On the ground? Standing grappling? Standing striking?

A bit of information here might help us give you some pointers.


----------

